# CFX Silicone Boogieman Mask



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I just found out I won a CFX Boogieman mask from Hauntcast! 
This is the first silicone mask I have ever had. I notice some people wear a balaclava - or something like it - under these.
Is that necessary? Does it affect the movement of the mask?
Any special care need to be taken while wearing / displaying / storing this piece?

I just want to make sure I make the most of the mask and keep it looking "nice".


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

A friend of mine has one of these masks which I was able to wear a couple times. I personally would just use black makeup & lipstick in the mouth area. I don't think wearing a mask underneath would affect the movement too much, but I like the idea of being able to stick out your tongue at guests. 

I'd all suggest using black food coloring in your mouth to help darken it a bit to make it look less human.

As far as storage and and use, be sure to use talcum (baby) powder ever so often to keep the mask dry and fresh. I don't believe you'll have to worry about temperature and such, but I'd keep it at room temp regardless just to play safe.

There's several forums for silicone mask owners as well as websites that provide plenty of information about the storage and use of masks - Definitely check those out as well.

Congrats on your win and have fun!

:jol:


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

The video showing the mask was removed, so you can't see that the mouth does not seem to open.
All you can see are the eyes. I was wondering if the balaclava was for sweat or just what purpose it served.
I had no idea silicone mask owners had their won forums. Thanks.


----------

